# 190 visa - state - NSW Occupation- Internal auditor



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi.. All,
I am initiating this topic for the all auditor occupation applicants who have applied for internal auditor for NSW 190 visa. 
We can discuss/advice based on our experience. 
My details -
EOI -60 points
Age -30
Education- 15
IELTS- 0 score 6.5 over all. R - 6 w-6.5 s- 7.5 l -6 
Partner points - 5
Experience -5
SS -5 
Total 60

Did any one get invite for IA at 60 points with zero English score ?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello-

my points as below
Age :30
Educational qualification : 15
work experience 15
State Sponsorship 5
Total 65

Vetassess : positive outcome (Internal Auditor)


i have filed my EOI on 22 AUg 15 for subclass 189, unfortunately the application intake reached its cap and i need to switch to 190 after a month's time i.e. on 23 Sept.

so the EOI of interest with NSW, what are the chances of getting an invitation , please reply


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

65 is good to secure invitation, but lelts score plays important role in the rankings as. Dibp considers first the English score and than rest parameters. 

Rgds,
Yogesh


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks Yogesh.

will my PTE score suffice, or need to reapper for an examination.

Also would like to know further, what will be the date considered for EOI, 
for 189 - 22 Aug and 190 - 23 Sept


please see an example for below candidate 

221214 - Internal Auditor - category 190
VETASSESS Applied - 17/11/14
VETASSESS Positive - 15/02/15
TOEFL 1st Attempt - 15/10/2014- R 20, L 20, S 20, W 21
PTE-A - 03/03/2015 1st Attempt - R 63, L 50, S 50, W 53
PTE-A 01/04/15 2nd Attempt R 60, L 61, S 51, W 67
EOI submitted 55 points - 10/02/15, 
NSW SS Invitation received: 15/05/15
NSW SS Nomination Approval : 26/06/2015
Visa Lodged: 
PCC: 19/05 
Medicals : 
Grant:


Thanks
Gangesh


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

One would require 65 or more to be invited from NSW. Even though they don't ask for this score ..requirement is 50 in each section. But the ranking due to less score in English goes down. The highest rank candidate gets invite first. 
But the example you have provided seems that some one have has got the invite with 55+5 points 
I guess the wait time would be more with 60 and also not sure whether invite will be received by NSW or not. 
Increase your English score. 
Also remember auditors quota in 189 is over so ppl will shift to 190 who have till that not received any invite on 189. 
More competition!

Is the person you provided example of known to you ? He can share his experience 

Thanks,
Yogesh


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello Yogesh
I got this example from expat forum only


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok. What is the user name of the person?


----------



## ramandeep22 (Dec 1, 2015)

hello Ganesh,

My name is Ramandeep , i also wanted to apply as my skill Internal auditor , may i ask to you help , what should be include in experience letter as we do many duties , can you please help me to or if its possible to send me the draft of your experience letter , then it will be easy for me to explain myself , i will be very thankful to you for this .

Thank you
Ramandeep


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi yiyengar,

Can you please brief about your qualification and your experience i.e. whether you are salaried or self employed?

Thanks



yiyengar said:


> Hi.. All,
> I am initiating this topic for the all auditor occupation applicants who have applied for internal auditor for NSW 190 visa.
> We can discuss/advice based on our experience.
> My details -
> ...


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey sam , my educational bkgrnd- comerce grad and MBA finance
Professionally I am employed with a pvt firm in mumbai my profile is mainly into internal audits / iso audits relating to isms and bcms 

what about u/ whats ur location . Have applied for IA?

Thanks


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am giving it a thought,

I am Bachelor of Commerce and have around 11-12 years experience in the audit field.

I was wondering that is job necessary for assessment. I am employed with a PVT. firm but they dont pay me salary. Instead they pay me fees. I am attached to the same firm since begining.

Do you have any idea about this?




yiyengar said:


> Hey sam , my educational bkgrnd- comerce grad and MBA finance
> Professionally I am employed with a pvt firm in mumbai my profile is mainly into internal audits / iso audits relating to isms and bcms
> 
> what about u/ whats ur location . Have applied for IA?
> ...


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

hi,

i got my positive assessment on July-15 with 2.4 years of positive assessed experience and my current employer was assessed as relevant to my occupation. So its mean that from Jan 2016 my experience would be three years and my points would as follows:

Age- 30
Qualification- 15
IELTS -10
exp-5.

but as the ceiling is closed i have applied for state sponsorship with (55+5SS) currently, but from Jan 2016 with completion of 3 years of exp my points would be 60 without state sponsorship.


can you answer my following questions 

1) what are my chances of get invitation from NSW with this score (60+5SS)?
2) can anyone also know that in 2015/16 at how many points invitation were sent. that is at 60 or 65 or 70? i want to know that whether 60 points were given invitation for 189 in 2015/16?

pls reply at your earliest with your valuable input.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Thanks Yogesh.
> 
> will my PTE score suffice, or need to reapper for an examination.
> 
> ...



Hi,
We need your guidance on applying under489 as Internal Auditor. If anyone has similar case,, could you please guide us on below:
1. Which IELTS wil be valid. General or Academic?
2. Which all documents need to be sent to VETASEESS to support Internal Auditor role.
3. Does it require a CA qualification
4. Is there a specific format for Employer reference?

Your guidance would really help us.


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

@ deeplivvg - I have responded to your PM.. Thanks


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

can anyone please answer my questions

I shall be really thankful to you guyz..


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

umair shahid said:


> hi,
> 
> i got my positive assessment on July-15 with 2.4 years of positive assessed experience and my current employer was assessed as relevant to my occupation. So its mean that from Jan 2016 my experience would be three years and my points would as follows:
> 
> ...


Please refer to answers against each question


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. how many are waiting for invitation for Internal Auditor from NSW? I have filed my EOI on June 12, 2016 with 60 points without SS. What you guys think how long will it take to receive invite? Thanks


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. how many are waiting for invitation for Internal Auditor from NSW? I have filed my EOI on June 12, 2016 with 60 points without SS. What you guys think how long will it take to receive invite? Thanks


Have You received Internal Auditor Invitation yet?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hamidaims said:


> Have You received Internal Auditor Invitation yet?




Nups. NSW hasn't started to send invites to 60+5 pointers Auditors since January 2016. Don't know when invites will start to kickoff.


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Nups. NSW hasn't started to send invites to 60+5 pointers Auditors since January 2016. Don't know when invites will start to kickoff.


Friend I am also from Pakistan.
I would like to thank If you provide me Course Outlines which you have assessed from VETASSESS.

Please reply me
<*SNIP*>* Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Lahore , Pakistan


----------



## malhotrarohan (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello Friends

Needed some advice 

I wanted to know what are my chances of receiving an invitation for Internal Auditor from NSW. I have submitted my docs for skills assessment to VETASSESS on Nov 9th 2016. 

I Have 70 points (without state sponsorship)

Age: 30
Work Experience : 5 ( Over a year experience in Sydney with Big 4)
Education : 15
PTE : 20 ( R:83, L:90, S:90, W:90)

I believe if I get a state sponsorship I get 5 more points so that makes it to 75.

Also, how long does Vetassess take for a skills assessment

Thanks a lot


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

malhotrarohan said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Needed some advice
> 
> ...


VETASSESS standard time per application is 12 weeks. However, they took 5 months in my case.

Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## malhotrarohan (Nov 21, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> VETASSESS standard time per application is 12 weeks. However, they took 5 months in my case.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon!


Hi Bullet AK

Thanks for that information but what are my chances of receiving an invite for 189 and a 190 with 70 POINTS. Do I stand a good chance?

How many internal auditors are being invited in each round and approximately what points to successful invitees have?

Thanks a lot for your help

Cheers
Rohan


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

malhotrarohan said:


> Hi Bullet AK
> 
> Thanks for that information but what are my chances of receiving an invite for 189 and a 190 with 70 POINTS. Do I stand a good chance?
> 
> ...


Hi malhotrarohan,

You stand a good chance of being invited for 189 and 190. For 189, you need to wait for around 1-2 months since the cutoff is at 70 right now. For 190, again you will be invited within 1 month.

To see complete trend, see my sheet here: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

_PS. Switch between the tabs._

Hope this helps!


----------

